# do u feed the flys inside your net cage.?



## macro junkie (Mar 28, 2008)

my net cages for my idolomantids..if i throw 5 flys in there,and he or she only eats 2 or 3 the other 2 flys left after a few days die.im gueesing its because the flys need food and water..So i was wondering what do u guys do about this..do u just let the other flys die then throw more in or do u put some fly food in the corner of the net cage so the flies last longer?


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 28, 2008)

A jar lid with a piece of bread soaked in honey water down in a bottom corner shouldnt affect the mantids one bit... that would provide the flies with everything they need.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 28, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> A jar lid with a piece of bread soaked in honey water down in a bottom corner shouldnt affect the mantids one bit... that would provide the flies with everything they need.


thanks darkspeed..i thought so i just needed to be sure..il go do that now


----------



## pedro92 (Mar 28, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> thanks darkspeed..i thought so i just needed to be sure..il go do that now


Can you keep us posted on how it works. I have the same problem. So i just put that dry food mix from mantisplace in bottom in a cup.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 28, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> Can you keep us posted on how it works. I have the same problem. So i just put that dry food mix from mantisplace in bottom in a cup.


i just did it and the flys are eating it.


----------



## joossa (Mar 28, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i just did it and the flys are eating it.


Joy!  

Good luck with them. I look forward to seeing some more dazzling shots!


----------



## Rick (Mar 28, 2008)

When I use net cages yes I do.


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 28, 2008)

Rick said:


> When I use net cages yes I do.


ok,thanks rick.


----------



## Hypoponera (Mar 29, 2008)

I provide the flies with a small dish holding powdered sugar mixed with powdered baby formula. This mix provides protein and carbs. Daily misting provides the needed water.


----------



## Rick (Mar 29, 2008)

I take back what I said. I read it fast and thought you were asking if I fed the mantids flies while in net cages. In that case I do however I DO NOT feed the flies that are in the cage. I feed enough that they will be consumed quickly.


----------

